

IPhone OS 3.0 breaks some apps that make phone calls - donmcc
http://blog.ablepear.com/2009/06/making-calls-from-within-your-iphone.html

======
tptacek
I never thought about the fact that random apps could dial my phone just by
opening the right kind of URL. But now that you mention it, wow. That was
fucked up. Glad they fixed it.

~~~
mitchellh
Yeah, it was broken. But there should be a more elegant solution than
requiring a confirmation every time. I would compare the current solution to
Vista's security confirmation where any action other than no action required
"Administrator Permission." It would make more sense for an app to just be
given permission to answer calls.

And seeing how Apple controls exactly what applications can be on the phones
themselves, I don't see why having a simple "Does this app have permission to
make calls?" would be so bad, since Apple should be able to filter out any
"bad" apps.

------
lpgauth
Apple as sent numerous emails about updating applications for 3.0.

Also, that functionality was necessary... I actually implemented it in one of
my application so that if you accidentally press the call button, you don't
exit the app and start calling random people.

------
AndrewWarner
I think his solution makes sense. I'd like to give my dialer apps permission
to call whenever they want.

The current dialog box adds an unnecessary step.

------
awolf
An app I wrote, Call Nearest, simply dials the nearest match based on Google
API search results.

As a developer of an app that once automatically dialed phone numbers for you,
I can say this confirmation is not a big deal. In fact, I think it is an
improvement.

